# فيديو عن تغليف البئر أثناء الحفر



## رشيد الخولي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
وهذا فيديو عن تغليف البئر أثناء الحفر أرجوا أن ينال إعجابكم.

مع تحياتي المهندس رشيد الخولي


----------



## wael ali almasrri (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور واجد على أضفتك الحلوة للموضوع
و نتمنى مزيد من العلوم للتعلم 
( و أحب الناس لله من تعلم العلم و علمه )
ربي يحفظك


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (29 أكتوبر 2009)

:31::13::13: thank you friend


----------



## abo_bkr (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شيششى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بااااااااااااااارك الله فيك والي الامام


----------



## mabkhot (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المة الاسلامية ....آمين.


----------



## د.عادل أحمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع


----------



## امين عبدالسلام (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## jabbar_k74 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا..........................


----------



## بترو انج (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*تقدير لك منى ياباشمهندس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لك منى أطيب المنى والشكر والتقدير لمواضيعك الشيقة

وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## حافر قلبى (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## رائد حيران (31 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه


----------



## م/عبدالله بن اسحاق (31 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 فبراير 2011)

فيديو رائع
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## samer56 (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## NASSER MANSOUR (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا بجد حاجه روعه جدا وجازاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## المهندس848 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

انا المشكلة ما عارف افتح الفيديو


----------



## المهندس848 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

والله انا معجب جداً بالموضوع لكن ما قادر اشاهد الفيديو:68:


----------

